

Nicco says: Google = Evil - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/10/niccoSaysGoogleEvil.html

======
bootload
_"... What you may not know is that we also spend a lot of time thinking about
the security that goes into those products, and more specifically the ways we
can protect you and your private information. ... As you can imagine, our
engineers are smart and curious and are on the lookout for security anomalies
and best practices in the industry ..."_

Nice comparison between what "google says" and what "google does" ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=133633>

